

The Empire Built on Values - gruseom
http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201201#pg27

======
nmridul
Now I'm not in US anymore and I miss Costco very much.

Their return policy was one of the best. I had a laptop which motherboard got
damaged within warranty period. I just went there to get it repaired, but they
took it back and gave me a full refund. No talks about repair, nothing. That
was splendid. I could buy a new one the very next day.

~~~
zyeljanee
And that is called business. First, they have concern for their clients and
second they want to creat network between clients. That was wow!

